# How to start hunting?



## Vindicated (31 May 2011)

I've never hunted before and I'm very keen on trying it out, I just don't know how to start. My Uncle was joint master of the Quorn hunt for a while, but he sadly passed away a few years back, so I have no connections within the hunting world.

Thanks


----------



## GeeUp&Go (31 May 2011)

i basically rang up my local hunt sec. She was an absolute gem, explained everythiing and attire etc, then i read up the etiquette so I didnt disgrace myself. My first time was NYD - highly recommend you go!!!


----------



## Vindicated (31 May 2011)

Can you loan a horse for the day? My dad won't allow me to take his as it's an expensive Dressage horse.


----------



## combat_claire (1 June 2011)

Vindicated said:



			I've never hunted before and I'm very keen on trying it out, I just don't know how to start. My Uncle was joint master of the Quorn hunt for a while, but he sadly passed away a few years back, so I have no connections within the hunting world.

Thanks

Click to expand...

As the previous poster mentioned first port of call is to identify your local pack and contact the hunt secretary.

www.bailyshuntingdirectory.com is a useful start if you don't already know your local hunts and their contact details. 

Not all hunt countries have hireling yards, but the secretary will be able to advise. I don't have my own steed so I get a hireling for my odd forays onto the hunting field mounted. Many packs still organise a Newcomers' Day during October autumn hunting, however if this isn't a formal event most packs will be able to arrange an experienced nanny to introduce you to your first day. 

Of course you don't need a horse to go hunting on - it has been roughly estimated that for every person mounted with a pack there are another 10 on their feet, on bikes and in cars. This acts as a useful introduction to hunting and a chance to get to know everyone before coming on a ned. Some would argue that following hounds cross country on a bike is not as exciting as being on horseback, but I always seem to see more this way and as far as I can see pelting towards the field master without brakes is just as panic-filled on two wheels as four legs! 

The third option is to join a foot pack - these are beagles or minkhounds where both staff and field hunt on their feet. These are a great way to get introduced to the hunting field and far cheaper than hunting regularly with a mounted pack. 

If you can't wait to start your hunting education then why not come along to the Festival of Hunting in Peterborough on 20th July. Hounds from all types of packs will be shown and displayed. 

Best wishes, CC


----------



## L&M (1 June 2011)

Most hunts will have people that do 'hirelings' ie horses you can hire for the day which are all turned out and ready for you at the meet.

I started hunting 5 seasons ago and basically found my local pack from the MFHA website and phoned up one of the Masters. She encouraged me to come to a hunt bbq where I met some very friendly people. They in turn persuaded me to go cubbing that week (sorry Autumn Hunting!!) and have been hooked ever since. I had never hunted before as thought I wasn't a good enough rider, and was quite apprehensive for my first season, but have gained so much confidence in my riding and my horses since, and can tackle most situations that come my way now.

I now hunt twice a week, walk hound puppies, and even got my buttons last season, so sadly am now an addict!

Good luck


----------



## JenHunt (1 June 2011)

it must've taken you a while to get addicted Sidney!  

OP - the others have basically said everything that I would have done - do you keep your horse at a livery yard? Just that there might be someone there who goes already who could help you get into the swing of things, or could tell you who to contact, or they might even go with you on your first time or two!

hunting people can seem a bit standoffish, but I think it's just because they're very wary of people who might be trying to cause them trouble - stick with it, and make sure you are positive and ask questions and they'll soon come round - they're generally very friendly once they get over that!


----------



## Vindicated (1 June 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I'd rather hunt from horseback though, as this form of hunting runs in my blood.


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (9 June 2011)

One of my best days hunting was on foot!!! I was following on foot after I had finished work. You should give it a go, I go on foot and on horseback and love both!

Enjoy


----------



## jacobs (15 June 2011)

If you can target a good aim and have a good shot gun and can your horse ride well then trust me friend that it is the best source to haunt.And the answer about haunting is that there are number of training centers who can teach you and make you a perfect for haunting .....


----------



## combat_claire (15 June 2011)

jacobs said:



			If you can target a good aim and have a good shot gun and can your horse ride well then trust me friend that it is the best source to haunt.And the answer about haunting is that there are number of training centers who can teach you and make you a perfect for haunting .....
		
Click to expand...

You can't beat a good haunt. Whooooo ooooooo *makes ghostly noises*


----------



## A1fie (15 June 2011)

Hat - check
Gloves - check
Whip - check
Shotgun - bugger!


----------



## trundle (16 June 2011)

jacobs said:



			can your horse ride well
		
Click to expand...

My horse is a terrible rider. She's quite a good horse, though...


----------

